# NC Rescue League



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

I have found this puppy on petfinder.com and she is from the NC Rescue League. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it or have had any experiences with the Rescue League?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I've googled to try and find it but I've not been able to find anything.

My expereince is that all rescue organizations function about the same. You fill out an application, they check you out, if they qualify you, you then become able to adopt any pup under their control. If the pup you want is still available, you get it.

I'm really not aware of issues with rescue organizations... what sort of questions do you have?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have not heard of them. Do they have a Web site and what city are they in?


----------



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

They are in Wilmington, North Carolina. I found this adorable puppy on there http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=10499810 

I emailed them asking more about LuLu and their organization. They told me that LuLu was an owner turn in and her owners could no longer take care of her. Then I would have to request an adoption application. It was a pretty short and to the point email. That was pretty much all they said. Oh and also that LuLu loves to play, play, play.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> They are in Wilmington, North Carolina. I found this adorable puppy on there http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=10499810
> 
> I emailed them asking more about LuLu and their organization. They told me that LuLu was an owner turn in and her owners could no longer take care of her. Then I would have to request an adoption application. It was a pretty short and to the point email. That was pretty much all they said. Oh and also that LuLu loves to play, play, play.[/B]


Oh, she is sooo adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I say fill out the application and see what happens!!

She's adorable :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> They are in Wilmington, North Carolina. I found this adorable puppy on there http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=10499810
> 
> I emailed them asking more about LuLu and their organization. They told me that LuLu was an owner turn in and her owners could no longer take care of her. Then I would have to request an adoption application. It was a pretty short and to the point email. That was pretty much all they said. Oh and also that LuLu loves to play, play, play.[/B]


That would be exactly how I would respond in this situation.

Your email went to the rescue organization and not to the foster family who has the dog now (and that is the way it should be). Trust me, they will get lots and lots of inquiries for a 1 year old pup. It is not unusual that they get maybe 5 inquiries about the pup before they ever get a single adoption application. Having an approved adoption appliation on file is what gets you in the door and sets you apart from everyone else.

I know that you are trying to be careful but this is a rescue organiztion and not a breeder. Asking them about the rescue organization is not accomplishing anything. If you seriously want this dog, you need to call them ASAP and tell them you are sending an application in today ... and then follow through and do that. If you have any possible concerns about the dog, put in your application that you are interested in this dog, but that you would like to speak to the foster family and perhaps see the dog before you make a final descision (if this is what you want).

Good luck! This one will not last long in rescue.


----------



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks! I requested an adoption application (I couldn't find one one the site) and we will see what happens! Since she is from a previous owner is there any way to find out her past?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks! I requested an adoption application (I couldn't find one one the site) and we will see what happens! Since she is from a previous owner is there any way to find out her past?[/B]



The Rescue will give you any pertinent information they have. This will include vet records,
and should include a foster report on the pup. In other words, any issues, special needs, etc.

I would make sure they are a reputable, non profit 501c organization. As they don't seem to have
a website stating any information.

Perhaps more information will be found on the application/paperwork they send you.

Good Luck. She sure is a cutie.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This dog is adorable, and looks very clean! So sure, go ahead and submit your application ... and then if you get close to being chosen, then ask questions. 

I've looked at their current and "Happy Tails" listings, and a lot of the dogs are said to be "retired" from a "commercial breeder" or a "puppymill". They give virtuallty no information about their own organization. They don't mention what their adoption fees are. I might be a bit concerned about the extent to which they are "rescuers" as opposed to people helping commercial breeders they are friends with sell off their extra animals, maybe even at a profit. You're always taking a risk with a rescue, but if there is a "puppymill" involved in the dog's background, you could be adopting a lot of genetic problems. 

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

What a cute dog! I would venture a guess that not all rescues are this adorable. And sounds like her main problem is house training. Good luck! I hope you get her! 


Cyndi


----------



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I put in my application today!! I hope everything works out!  They said that she is already spayed and is up to date on her shots. Would it matter to them if I live in Florida and the rescue is in North Carolina? They also said her adoption fee is $500 which I thought was a resonable price for her, she is suposedly "purebred" which I dont know how much of that is true or not. I was also wondering what are some basic supplies I would need for her? I would like to crate train her as much as possible. Since she is a little older I dont know what habits she has already formed.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Would it matter to them if I live in Florida and the rescue is in North Carolina?[/B]


Under normal circumstances, rescue orgs do not ship dogs, so you would be expected to make your own arrangements to drive or fly up to get her.

I do know that sometimes this is a deal breaker... I know of situations where the dog is some distance away... (say 500 miles) and the family says in their application that we are willing to drive 100 miles... Keep in mind that every rescue organization is made up of unpaid volunteers.

They will expect you to come up with some sort of resolution to this which is acceptable to them and to be proactive about it. If you suggest to them in any way that it is their problem to solve... the dog will go to someone else.

Hope I am not being too direct here... but I do want to be as clear as possible what you will have to do.


----------



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553968
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I totally understand what your saying. I am willing to drive to get her. It will be about a 6 1/2 hour drive but I would much rather do that and meet her before I get her. Then have her shipped to me and not be what I expected.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I always think a plan for accomplishing potty training is always something new owners sometimes fail to plan for. Since we do not know your schedule or what your home is like, all we can do is point out things you should plan for. For instance, you say you want to crate train her... but from a practical point of view, you can not leave her in a crate for more than maybe 3 or 4 hours at a time. If you work outside the home, leaving her in a crate for 9 hours will make you and her very unhappy.

A crate is useful when the dog considers it a safe place to go and rest... It is also useful very early in potty training because it teaches the dog to not poop or pee whenever it gets the urge to do so... and this is always step # 1 in potty training any dog. In most cases, this lesson is learned by the time the pup is a few months old... After that point, a crate can still be useful... but I prefer to use an x-pen on a hard surface floor like tile. I will put the crate in the X-pen... so the dog will always be comfortable staying in its crate. However, for those who are gone from home for a nuimber of hours a day, an x-pen set up on tile gives the dog enough room to sleep, have food and water, and it provides enough room for you to place a potty pad so the dog can eliminate away from its food and sleep area.

Bowls for water & food, crate, food (check with foster family re what she eats now), chews which are safe, a couple of toys, an x-pen is frequently a very good thing to have (especially initially), you may need potty pads or a pish pad... but these are things you can get in a single trip to a pet store...


----------



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

> I always think a plan for accomplishing potty training is always something new owners sometimes fail to plan for. Since we do not know your schedule or what your home is like, all we can do is point out things you should plan for. For instance, you say you want to crate train her... but from a practical point of view, you can not leave her in a crate for more than maybe 3 or 4 hours at a time. If you work outside the home, leaving her in a crate for 9 hours will make you and her very unhappy.
> 
> A crate is useful when the dog considers it a safe place to go and rest... It is also useful very early in potty training because it teaches the dog to not poop or pee whenever it gets the urge to do so... and this is always step # 1 in potty training any dog. In most cases, this lesson is learned by the time the pup is a few months old... After that point, a crate can still be useful... but I prefer to use an x-pen on a hard surface floor like tile. I will put the crate in the X-pen... so the dog will always be comfortable staying in its crate. However, for those who are gone from home for a nuimber of hours a day, an x-pen set up on tile gives the dog enough room to sleep, have food and water, and it provides enough room for you to place a potty pad so the dog can eliminate away from its food and sleep area.
> 
> ...


I was palnning on leaving her in my kitchen with a baby gate during the day. I dont leave until 8:15 in the mornings and my husband usually gets home around 2 or 3 and I work about 15-20 minutes away from our place so I can go home during my lunches. That way she has enough room to relax but not get in trouble. Its not a very large kitchen. Do you recommend another way of doing this?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it sounds like you have already got a plan together. Good luck!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Good Luck!! I hope you get her!!


----------



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks I haven't heard anything back yet so I'm getting a little nervous. I sent in the application yesterday morning and have been checking my mail every few hours :smpullhair:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Thanks I haven't heard anything back yet so I'm getting a little nervous. I sent in the application yesterday morning and have been checking my mail every few hours :smpullhair:[/B]


if they give a phone number, give them a call. Nothing wrong with being a little aggressive about it.


----------



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

I just checked her page again and it says adoption pending. Would they contact me before they put that up there or someone else got her?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I just checked her page again and it says adoption pending. Would they contact me before they put that up there or someone else got her?[/B]



I'm with Steve. Give them a call.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd call them!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So have you called them yet? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carleye (Mar 24, 2008)

I just called and the pending is for someone else.  

The lady I talked to really had no idea what was going on and she was kind of rude like " why are you wasting my time?". So I guess it's back to looking again. Thank you though for helping me out and answering my questions. I will definitley let y'all know if something else comes up.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I just called and the pending is for someone else.
> 
> The lady I talked to really had no idea what was going on and she was kind of rude like " why are you wasting my time?". So I guess it's back to looking again. Thank you though for helping me out and answering my questions. I will definitley let y'all know if something else comes up.[/B]



Do not totally lose hope. I have seen adoptions fall through more often than I care to remember.

If you do not get her, then at least this was a lesson in how to deal with rescue for you. Keep looking at those rescue sites and I'm sure you will be successfully sooner than you might think!


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

I live near Wilmington, NC (southeastern NC) and look on PetFinder almost daily. I have never seen this rescue group before. Also, $500 for a one year old Maltese is a little high for our area. Most Maltese puppies (12 weeks) go for $700-$900 around here. Of course, these are home breeders or even backyard breeders. 

I don't know of any really good breeders on the eastern coast of NC. The closest reputable breeder that I am aware of is Silkess Maltese in Winston-Salem. Cindy's puppies are beautiful. 

Also, like others, I checked out their website and most of their dogs appear to be retired breeders. If this is the case, I feel as though the owners should handle the adoption of retirees. Most reputable breeders will adopt their retirees for the cost of a teeth cleaning and spaying/neutering. So, once again, the "adoption fee" raises a red flag.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I live in Wilmington so if there is anything I can do please let me know. I have a friend who shuts down puppy mills and rescues dogs so I'll see if she knows anything about NC Rescue. We are also traveling to Charleston, SC next Friday so we could bring her that far if you get her by then.
She is a cutie!
Robin


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

NC Rescue was started by Dana who use to foster for Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. It is a new rescue group. When it says retired breeder it means it is a puppymill rescue. Since the rescue was just started she probably doesn't have much on her web page. I would just keep watching petfinder I am sure you will find another dog. I foster for SCMR and we are always getting more dogs in either from owner turn ins, shelters, or puppymills. You could fill out an application even if you don't see the right dog for you, just put on it what you are interested in and they will keep it on file.
Cindy


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Is that price normal for a rescue?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

For NCMR, Snowy's puppies went for $500, which is the top end. Older dogs go in the range of $150 or so.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you. :innocent:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Jeter's Adoption fee was $425 and he was 4 months old when we got him..


----------



## ClaireBell (May 1, 2008)

> This dog is adorable, and looks very clean! So sure, go ahead and submit your application ... and then if you get close to being chosen, then ask questions.
> 
> I've looked at their current and "Happy Tails" listings, and a lot of the dogs are said to be "retired" from a "commercial breeder" or a "puppymill". They give virtuallty no information about their own organization. They don't mention what their adoption fees are. I might be a bit concerned about the extent to which they are "rescuers" as opposed to people helping commercial breeders they are friends with sell off their extra animals, maybe even at a profit. You're always taking a risk with a rescue, but if there is a "puppymill" involved in the dog's background, you could be adopting a lot of genetic problems.
> 
> Anyway, good luck![/B]


I can personally vouch for NC Rescue League. Information is limited being they are a new group. I have rescued several dogs with Dana. Yes she does pull from puppymills, but also from shelters and the streets. I found Morris wandering the countryside. On VERY short notice she went out of her way to pick him up. She kept him for several months until he was adopted. 

I'm not trying to step on any toes, but I felt compelled to speak up. Dana is a wonderful person with a heart of gold. She takes in the the sick and healthy... puppymill or OTI. In addition, she is very honest about any special considerations a perspective owner should know.

I apologize if my words seem brash, but NC Rescue League is a respectable group of awesome people.


----------

